# GT5 Install Takes Almost as Long as Development



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Gran Turismo 5 Install Takes Almost as Long as Development*
11/18/2010 Written by Corey Schwanz









_
Gran Turismo 5_ is finally here. Well, almost. But as PS3 owners know, sometimes the best games require some of that precious hard drive space. How much does _GT5_ take up? Well…

Okay, it’s a slight exaggeration, but you get the point. While this installation is completely optional, unless you are _extremely_ tight on space, there really is no reason to skip it. Be warned though, that this install is a whopping *6.4 GBs* of data. 

That’s nearly as much space as the entire download of another PS3 exclusive, inFamous. The install is also reported to take an enormous 40 minutes to install. Sure, 256 MBs of data is all that’s _required_ to play the game, but that would be but an insult to Kazunori Yamauchi’s masterpiece!

You’ve waited long enough for _Gran Turismo 5_. You can surely wait a little longer. 40 minutes won’t kill you. It _will_ be worth it.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

How come installs and updates take so long on the PS3. 7 Gb installs take maybe ten minutes on the 360, and game patches are typically 5-10 second where as they seem to take a good 5 mins on the PS3. I never understood that and the waiting does bug me somewhat.

As for installing this, why would it be worth it. I install games on my slim 360 only to keep the console quiet, and I dont fully trust the machine to not eat a disc from time to time as some in the past have


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have searched for an answer to this question and couldn't get a definite answer, there seems to be a ton of theories as to why but nothing concrete.


----------

